# Toolcat 5600 Spreader options?



## BostonBull (Oct 8, 2007)

We have a toolcat 5600 that currently has the Curtis 550 on it. Great little spreader, but the motor sucks. 

Should we replace the Briggs with a Honda or electric, or is there a better spreader out there? I also saw a Noreaster Electric spreader for around 4k. Any good?

We dont run salt/sand just Mr. Magic ice melt, and this spreader will see no other uses in its life.

Thanks guys!


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

there is a salt dogg for them now
or a snowex
or the bobcat spreader
or meyers makes a nice little 4ft vbox


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 8, 2007)

Of the ones listed which would be the top 2?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

depends on how you want to run it.

i run mine full hydro.

if you go electric i would go salt dogg because it has an auger rather then a drag chain.

then the bobcat spreader (same as snowex).


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 8, 2007)

how reliable is the electric? does it freeze up in ice and snow?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

don't know I use hydro.

check the other threads for salt doggs.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 8, 2007)

You use hydro with a toolcat.....?

How about the honda engine for the curtis?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BostonBull;680604 said:


> You use hydro with a toolcat.....?
> 
> How about the honda engine for the curtis?


Hydro as in hydraulic, much better the gas or electric.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 8, 2007)

JD Dave;680702 said:


> Hydro as in hydraulic, much better the gas or electric.


Thanks for the clarification.......

What I was asking is if he uses hydro sanders on a toolcat, or some other piece of machinery?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

yes I use hydro on the toolcat.

There is a hydro kit that uses the dump controls.

The vbox is an old meyers that was an engine powered hydro unit that they actually still make. The difference is the new ones use a drag chain and not an auger.

Curtis makes hydro motors for their spreaders too, which are suposed to be very nice.

This box and the headache rack were made/rebuild by itsgottobegreen. he did an awesome job on them.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BostonBull;681053 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.......
> 
> What I was asking is if he uses hydro sanders on a toolcat, or some other piece of machinery?


Don't roll your eyes at me, he said twice he used hydo and he meant a toolcat. : It's not rocket science how do you think your loader goes up and down and you toolcat goes forward and reverse and try reading his sig it says in it that his toocat has a hydro V Box.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 8, 2007)

any chance you could give me the run down on how you did the hydro setup? maybe pm me or call me?


seems like the salt dog would be good for us as well, as all we run is Mr. Magic in our small spreader for sidewalks. I have heard mixed reviews of buyers products though.

the bobcat spreader is junk from my understanding, which means the snowex would be as well?

how are the noreaster units?

thanks again guys!


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

If the small salt dogg is anything like the fullsize you will be very very happy. I have 3 of them and they are great.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

the hydros on the toolcat is a kit through the dealer.

that said you then need a vbox from meyers minus the motor, curtis or downeaster.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 8, 2007)

Is the Curtis 550 considered a vbox?


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

Which way does snow fall.? Looks like a v box to me lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BostonBull;682116 said:


> Is the Curtis 550 considered a vbox?


Is it shaped like a V.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 8, 2007)

Come on JD, I thought we went over eye rolling. You guys really know how to wlecome a newb to your industry. 

Me asking if its a vbox, is almost as silly as salopez telling me I need one when I clearly stated above that i had one, right? isnt that the same line you used with me when I missed using his sig info?


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

We replaced the stock motor on our curtis 550 the other week with a brand new honda motor. The thing starts right up everytime and has been problem free. The original motors that come on them are junk. We have an electric downeaster the same size as the curtis, and that one is nice since you don't have to fill it with gas or do much maintenance on it.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

there is another meyers spreader like I have on ebay right now. it even has the second agitator that mine is missing! 


going cheap.


----------

